# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κόψιμο φτερών πτήσης σε μικρούς,μεσαίους και μεγάλους παπαγάλους.Υπερ ή Κατά.

## Efthimis98

Ανεβάζω την παρακάτω δημοσκόπηση για να δω πόσοι είμαστε υπέρ ή κατά του κοψίματος των φτερών πτήσης των παπαγάλων μας.  Παρακαλώ να τοποθετηθείτε με επιχειρήματα όσοι απαντήσετε.


Ξεκινάω εγω.



Υ.Γ.Τα αποτελέσματα για το ποιοι είναι υπέρ ή κατά του κοψίματος των φτερών πτήσης θα ανακοινωθούν στις 16 Αυγούστου. (Τρίτη)

Παρακαλω ψιφιστε.......(υπενθιμηση)

----------


## Efthimis98

Η δικη μου θεση γενικα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα δεν ειναι απολυτη αλλα ειμαι  υπερ η κατα αναλογα με την περιπτωση του καθε πουλιου. Σε μωρα που δεν  πεταξανε ακομη η σε πουλια που ζουνε μονιμα μεσα στο κλουβι η ως ευκολη  λυση επειδη καποιος δεν εχει τη διαθεση να ασχοληθει με την εκπαιδευση  και πιστευει οτι κοβοντας τα φτερα πτησης λυνει ολα του τα προβληματα με  τον παπαγαλο του τοτε τιθεμαι κατα. 

Αλλα σε περιπτωσεις με κυριαρχικα η πολυ επιθετικα πουλια που απαιτουν  πιο "ελεγχομενο" χειρισμο η για ανθρωπους που δεν ανηκουν  σε αυτους της  ευκολης λυσης αλλα εκ των πραγματων μεσα στο σπιτι τους υπαρχει η  δυνατοτητα διαφυγης η ατυχηματος του πουλιου η το βγαζουν εκτος σπιτιου  τοτε ειμαι συμφωνος με το κοψιμο των φτερων πτησης.

----------


## Windsa

> Η δικη μου θεση γενικα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα δεν ειναι απολυτη αλλα ειμαι  υπερ η κατα αναλογα με την περιπτωση του καθε πουλιου.


Σύμφωνο κι εγώ. Ανάλογα από τh περίπτωση.

----------


## demis

Ειμαι υπερ ιδικα οταν το πουλακι ειναι αταχτο κ τσαμπουκας, κ δεν σημαζευεται ευκολα. Εστω για μια φορα καλο ειναι να τους ψαλιδισουμε τα φτερακια αν ειναι αταχτα.

----------


## vagelis76

Τα δικά μου πουλιά έχουν όλα σχεδόν κομμένα φτερα.
Ο Σπύρος το κονούρα,έχει γιατί βγαίνει εκτός σπιτιού και το παίρνω μαζί μου..
Τα κοκατιλάκια έχουν γιατί τους τα έκοψαν όταν ήταν μωρά ακόμα και περιμένουμε να βγάλουν καινούρια.


Είμαι υπερ σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις και πιο πολύ για μεγάλα πουλιά.Προτιμώ τα πουλιά από μέγεθος κοκατιλ και κάτω να διαθέτουν όλα τους τα φτερα για πτήσεις στο χώρο...

Ευθύμη ,μήπως να έβαζες στη δημοσκόπηση και τη 3η εκδοχή????

----------


## serafeim

καλημερα σας παιδια...
εγω ειμαι κατα σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις αν και καποια στιγμη θα τα κοψω και απο τα δικα μου οταν παρω τα κοκατιλακια γιατι θα τα βγαζω εκτος σπιτιου ...
το θεωρω απανθρωπο με λιγα λογια... γιατι ετσι οπως μας εδωσε ο θεος εμας τα χερια να πιανουμε πραγματα,να αισθανομαστε πραγματα και αλλα πολλα, ετσι και στα πουλακια τους εδωσε τα φτερα τους για να πετανε,να ζεστενονται και αλλα...

με λιγα ογια ειμαι κατα!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> καλημερα σας παιδια...
> εγω ειμαι κατα σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις *αν και καποια στιγμη θα τα κοψω και απο τα δικα μου* οταν παρω τα κοκατιλακια γιατι θα τα βγαζω εκτος σπιτιου ...
> το θεωρω απανθρωπο με λιγα λογια... γιατι ετσι οπως μας εδωσε ο θεος εμας τα χερια να πιανουμε πραγματα,να αισθανομαστε πραγματα και αλλα πολλα, ετσι και στα πουλακια τους εδωσε τα φτερα τους για να πετανε,να ζεστενονται και αλλα...
> 
> με λιγα ογια ειμαι κατα!!!


λίγο αντιφατικό αυτό που λές. αν είσαι τόσο κατά όσο λες γτ θα τα κόψεις στα δικά σου?

----------


## nikolas_23

εγω στον μητσο τα εχω κοψει γτ οπου παω ειναι μαζι μ ακομα και για καφε (ο μητσμαν το ειδε) αρα δεν μπορει να εχει κανονικα τα φτερα τ στο αλλο ζευγαρι που εχω δεν τα πειραζω τα φτερα....αν δεν υπαρχει λογος σοβαρος δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κοπουν ομως

----------


## paris team cae

Εγω ειμαι υπερ μονο στην περιπτωση που το πουλι ειναι πολυ μικρο.....Πιστευω οτι ειναι τραυματικο σοκ σε ενα ενηλικο πουλι να του κοψεις τα φτερα απο την ωρα που εχει μαθει να πεταει!!! Στο ερμη (κοκατιλ) εκοψα τα φτερα του 1 μηνου που ακομα δεν ηξερε να πεταει. Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση δεν θα του τα εκοβα.
Προσφατα εχασα το πρωτο κοκατιλ που ειχα επειδη πεταξε και εφυγε, λιγο η σιγουρια που μας διακατεχει μετα απο καιρο, λιγο η επιπολεοτητα δεν αργει να γινει το κακο.....Και επειδη δεν θελω να ξαναπερασω το σοκ των ημερων εκεινων τα εκοψα σε αυτο το πουλι.....και πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα ετσι!!!!

----------


## zack27

Πιστευω οτι αν το πουλι το βγαζεις συχνα εξω καλο ειναι να τα κοβεις !!!και τα 2 τα δικα μου εχουν κομμενα φτερα!!!δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που εχουμε μαθει οτι εχουν φυγει πουλακια η εχουν γινει ατυχηματα!!!αν μπορουμε να εχουμε τον πληρη ελεγχο τοτε καλο θα ηταν ναμην τα κοβουμε!!!συμφωνω με το Βαγγελη καλο θα ηταν να υπηρχε και τριτη εκδοχη!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Nα σας πω την αλήθεια μου, εγώ δεν έκοψα φτερά... και επειδή την Λίλι την πήρα με τα φτερά πολύ άσχημα κομμένα, μέχρι την πτερόρροια προσπαθούσε να πετάξει κ έπεφτε και το ένιωθα ότι στενοχωριόταν... δεν ξέρω αν ποτέ θα της τα κόψω... τώρα ξέρει πώς είναι αυτή η αίσθηση κ δε θέλω να της τη στερήσω... γιαυτό πήρα το harness και αν το συνηθίσει και κινείται ελεύθερα θα της πάρω και το flightline προέκταση. Δεν αντέχω να την ξαναδώ να μην μπορεί να κάνει ένα μέτρο... ειδικά τώρα που ορμάει με δύναμη σαν μεγάλο πουλί να πετάξει... 
*

----------


## Efthimis98

Βαγγελη...εχεις δικιο θα την βαλω.....αν μπορω θα προσπαθισω.

----------


## vagelis76

> Βαγγελη...εχεις δικιο θα την βαλω.....αν μπορω θα προσπαθισω.


Αν δυσκολευτείς πες μου να το φτιάξω εγώ.Μόνο γράψε μου τι θέλεις να έχεις η 3η εκδοχή.

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα σου στειλω πμ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστ πολυ Βαγγελη.

----------


## nicktzad

ειμαι υπερ και κατα. 

υπερ γιατι προφυλασουμε το πουλι απο τους κυνδινους του σπιτιου. ο κονουρακος μου εμενα κρεμιοταν απο τα πολυφωτα και ροκανιζε τα καλωδια,αλλη μια φορα ειχε κοπανησει σε ενα καθρεφτη με δυναμη και ευτυχως δεν επαθε τιποτα,ετσι την γλιτωσε. απο τοτε που του εκοψα τα φτερα ησυχασε το κεφαλι μου. και ενα ακομα βασικο,δεν εχεις τον φοβο να την κοπανησει ανα πασα στιγμη απο το σπιτι (σεναριο το οποιο παιζει πολυ απο οτι εχω δει στο forum,συνεχεια ολο και καποιος κατι χανει ή κατι βρισκει).

κατα γιατι αλλαζεις ολη την ψυχολογια του πουλιου με το να του στερεις τα φυσικα του "ενστικτα" να το πω. θυμαμε το σοκ που ειχε παθει για καμια εβδομαδα ο δικος μου οταν αποφασισα να του κοψω τα φτερα στην ηλικια των 7 μηνων. δεν εβγαινε απο το κλουβι, δεν επαιζε καθολου,τιποτα....ειχε τρομοκρατηθει! και τωρα ακομα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το πουλι που ηταν πριν του κοψω τα φτερα. ειναι λιγοτερο παιχνιδιαρης, βλεπω οτι το πουλι νιωθει ανασφαλεια ωρες ωρες οταν το "ζοριζω" με πολυ παιχνιδι,φοβατε μην πεσεις απο τα χερια μου οταν του κανω διαφορα κολπακια κ αλλα τετοια...

----------


## serafeim

> λίγο αντιφατικό αυτό που λές. αν είσαι τόσο κατά όσο λες γτ θα τα κόψεις στα δικά σου?


 για τον λογο οτι θα τον εχω παντα μαζι και πως θα ειναι χωρις κομενα φτερα?
ειμαι οτι πυστευω... αν εχω κανει λαθος αλεξανδρε που το ανεφερα συγγνωμη!! νομιζω πως αναφερουμε απλα εδω περα τι πυστευουμε σχετικα με το κοψιμο των φτερω...
δεν νομιζω να ειπα κατι που να εκθετει τα πουλια ουτε κατι που εκθετει εσας !!!
νομιζω πως ημουν απολυτα σαφης σε οσα ειπα... :/
φιλικα!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Είμαι κατά. Ούτε έχω κόψει ούτε πρόκειται να κόψω φτερά. Δε μ'αρέσει η ιδέα, απλά. Λέγονται πουλιά κ πετούν, γι'αυτό τα έχουν τα φτερά. Αν τους το στερείς αυτό είναι πολύ άσχημο γι'αυτά, για την ψυχολογία τους...

----------


## demis

Σεραφειμ κ να του κοψεις τα φτερα ποτε μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν μπορουν να την κοπανισουν. ειναι πολυ ελαφρια κ μπορει ανετα να πεταξουν με λιγο αερα η μπορουν να φτερουγισουν αρκετα ωστε να φιγουν απο τα ματια σου, ΟΙ μεγαλοι παπαγαλοι δεν φευγουν με κομμενα φτερα, οι μικροι ειτε τους τα κοψεις ειτε οχι παλι θα πρεπει να φοβασαι. Η μονη σιγουρη λυση πως δε θα την κοπανισει ειναι to bird harnes.

----------


## serafeim

αυτο εχω στο μυαλο μου για να μην κοψω και τα φτερα δεν το λεω με σηγουρια θα το κοψω γι ατο μπαινει το "θα" εκει περα!!!!
αλλα ελπιζω να μην φτασω σε σημειο να το κοψω δεν θελω να του στερησω τιποτα!!

----------


## zemix

"το θεωρω απανθρωπο με λιγα λογια... γιατι ετσι οπως μας εδωσε ο θεος εμας τα χερια να πιανουμε πραγματα,να αισθανομαστε πραγματα και αλλα πολλα, ετσι και στα πουλακια τους εδωσε τα φτερα τους για να πετανε,να ζεσταίνονται και αλλα..."

"Είμαι κατά. Ούτε έχω κόψει ούτε πρόκειται να κόψω φτερά. Δε μ'αρέσει η ιδέα, απλά. Λέγονται πουλιά κ πετούν, γι'αυτό τα έχουν τα φτερά. Αν τους το στερείς αυτό είναι πολύ άσχημο γι'αυτά, για την ψυχολογία τους..." 

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ με τις παραπάνω απόψεις και σε τελική ανάλυση το θεωρώ ΒΙΑ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΖΩΑ και είμαι ΚΑΤΑ της βίας. Δεν είναι νορμάλ να τους κόβουμε τα φτερά γιατί εμάς μας βολεύει σε καμία των περιπτώσεων! Μου θυμίζει κάποιους ανθρώπους που εγχειρίζουν τα σκυλιά τους για να τους αλλάξουν το σχήμα των αυτιών τους......ούτε που σκέφτονται τον πόνο και την ψυχολογία αυτών των ζώων....

----------


## vikitaspaw

εγω γενικα ειμαι υπερ του να κοβεις τα φτερα κυριως σε μεγαλα πουλια κ οχι σε λαβ ή μπατζις ας πουμε. Είμαι υπερ του να τα κοβεις με μετρο παντα, ο δικος μου πεταει 4-5 μετρα σε μηκος , δεν παιρνει υψος κ ετσι ειμαστε ολοι ευχαριστημενοι. Κ αυτος απολαμβανει τις πτησεις του στην εξοχη με πεταγμα που εχει μαθει πλεον να κουμανταρει κ να ελεγχει κ εγω εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο. Θεωρω οτι ειναι προτιμωτερο να χεις εναν παπαγαλο με κομμενα φτερα ο οποίος βλέπει κ λιγο τον εξω κοσμο, παρα εναν με τα φτερα του ολοκληρα κ να ναι φυλακισμενος μονιμα στο σπιτι... Εκτος βεβαια αν εχεις τεραααστιο κλουβι εξωτερικο κ πετανε ελευθερα εκει μεσα, αλλα κ παλι οι παραστασεις τους θα ναι οι ιδιες..

----------


## marlene

*.......Είμαι μάλλον κατά.

Γιατί αλλοιώνει σημαντικά τη φύση των πλασμάτων που υιοθετούμε..... 
Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε ένα πολύ κακό προηγούμενο, να θεωρούμε τα ζώα και ειδικά τα πουλιά σαν έμψυχα αντικείμενα... (φυσικά και δεν αναφέρομαι στο φόρουμ...) Θεωρούμε πως "κατέχουμε" ένα ζώο και για αυτό μπορούμε να του επιβάλουμε τους όρους της ζωής του... Εγώ διαφωνώ με αυτό, όπως ξέρω ότι κάνουν και όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του φόρουμ... Πιστεύω πως μόνο να υιοθετήσεις μπορείς ένα έμψυχο πλάσμα κι όχι να το κατέχεις.... Χρειάζεται μεγάλη υπευθυνότητα η εξουσία που έχουμε επάνω τους κι αν τους επιβάλουμε κάτι, θα πρέπει να είναι επειδή πραγματικά θα κάνει τη ζωή τους καλύτερη..... Για μένα το κόψιμο των φτερών δεν είναι ένα από αυτά..... Δεν πρέπει να είναι, είναι σαν να ψαλιδίζουμε κάτι από την ψυχή τους....

Δεν ξέρω.... ένας από τους λόγους που αγαπώ τόσο αυτά τα πλάσματα είναι ότι είναι ταυτόχρονα τόσο ίδια με εμάς, αλλά και τόσο διαφορετικά... Ως πλάσματα κοινωνικά, έχουν πολλή ανάγκη από την συντροφιά των άλλων κι έχουν ένα μυαλό απίστευτο.... Εκεί νιώθω πως είμαστε ίδιοι. Έλα όμως που έχουνε ένα σώμα τόσο διαφορετικό...!!!! Το ότι πετούν σημαίνει ότι δεν δεσμεύονται από τα όρια του χώρου όπως εμείς, κι αυτό είναι μία άλλη αντίληψη του κόσμου...... Πώς μπορούμε να τους στερήσουμε αυτό το κομμάτι τους...??? Και δεν εννοώ λίγα από τα φτερά πτήσης, ώστε αν φύγει το πουλί να μην πετάξει μακρυά... Αναφέρομαι στις περιπτώσεις που στερούμε πλήρως την ικανότητα πτήσης..... 

Υπάρχουνε τρόποι να συμβιώνουμε με τα πουλιά δίχως να τους στερούμε ένα κομμάτι από την ψυχή τους.... Σε χώρες με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία συγκατοίκησης με παπαγάλους, έννοιες όπως δωμάτιο των πουλιών (bird room) και παπαγάλοι εκπαιδευμένοι σε ελεύθερη πτήση (free-flighted parrots) έχουν αρχίσει να κυριαρχούν...........Ίσως σύντομα να θεωρούνται τόσο απαραίτητες για τους παπαγάλους, όσο θεωρούμε σήμερα απαραίτητο ένα μεγάλο, κατάλληλο κλουβί.... Κι αν δεν το κάνουν αυτό οι άνθρωποι που νοιάζονται για αυτά τα πλάσματα, τότε ποιοι..? ...Έτσι, θέλω να κρατώ τα κοκατιλάκια μου ακόμα κι αν δεν το έχω καταφέρει ακόμα... Και νομίζω πως αν είχα ποτέ τον μεγάλο παπαγάλο που σκέφτομαι, μονάχα έτσι θα ήθελα να τον ζήσω...... 

Με συγχωρείτε αν μακρηγόρησα λίγο, αλλά ήθελα πολύ να μοιραστώ αυτές τις σκέψεις μαζί σας..... :happy:*

----------


## Windsa

Marlene, σύμφωνο κι εγώ με κάποιο τρόπο μαζί σου, αλλα οι άνθρωποι συχνά σκέφτονται εγωιστικά προς τα πουλια  θέλοντας να το έχουνε μαζί έξω και να κάνουν βόλτες με τον παπαγάλο.... γιαυτο κόβουμε τα φτερά. Τον παπαγάλο όμως κανεις δεν ρωτάει τι προτιμάει βόλτα στα χερια η ελευθερη πτήση. βόλτα στα χερια η ελεουτέρι πτήση. Δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν, μπας κι εγώ κόβω τα φτερά σε μερικά από τα πουλια μου.
Απλά θέλω να πω ότι σύμφωνω με τις σκέψεις σου, αλλα η φωτογραφία που έβαλες στο τέλος είναι τόσο ωραία που με κάνει να σκέφτομαι... εγωισμός, τι να πω!?

----------


## mitsman

Οφ τοπικ αλλα τα εχω δει ολα............
Τα εχεις γραψει με ελληνικα και φαινονται greeklish.......... toinkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
Κορυφαιο...

*** το εφτιαξα!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια εγω ακριβως αυτο που λεει μαρλεν ηθελα να πω συν αυτο που ειπα απλα βιαζομουν να παω για μπανιο στην θαλασσα  :Happy: 
μαρλεν μπραβο...τελικα δεν θα του κοψω τα φτερα και θα παρω εα harness

----------


## demis

Και γω αν κανονικο παπαγαλο θα του μαθαινα απο μικρο το harnes και δε θα τα εκοβα. ΒΑσικα στο θεμα ασφαλεια δεν τα εμπιστευομαι τα κομμενα φτερα, αν τα εχουμε κομμενα δε σημαιανει οτι δε μπορει να πηδηξει απο τμπαλκονι κ να εξαφανι9στει η να προλαβει να το φαει καμια γατα. Το harnes ειναι η πιο σιγουρη λυση για την ασφαλεια, εγω κ να του εκοβα τα φτερα παλι δεν θα το εβγαζα εξω απο το σπιτι χωρις harnes! Βεβαια μη ξεχναμε οτι μπορει να μη θελει να το φορεσει το λουρακι οποτε ισως ανγκαστικα χρειαστει να του κοψουμε τα φτερα αλλα κ παλι μη νομιζουμε πως κοβοντας τα φτερα σιμαινει οτι μπορουμεν να χουμε ολα τα παραθυρα κ τις κουρτινες τιγκα ανοιχτα χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## Leonidas

σας χερετω απο την ομορφη ρουμανια  :Happy: ..γνωμη μου πως η κοπη των φτερων προσφερει ασφαλεια, τα δυο ringneck που εχω ειναι απολυτα ευτιχισμενα που ζουν εξω απο το κλουβι το ενα ειναι 1.5 χρονου και ποτε δεν καθισε θελησε να πετα3ει μεσα στο δωματιο, παντα επεφτε εφευγε απο την βαση του και προσσγειονοταν ομαλα στο πατωμα

αν πραγματικα θελαμε να πετανε θα επρεπε να μην τα εχουμε καν και να τα αφηνουμε ελευθερα στη φυση τους, η αντι να τα εχουμε σε ενα μικρο κλουβακι η  μεσα σε ενα δωματιο με επικυνδινα πραγματα να τους φτιαχναμε ενα μεγαλο καταλληλο σπιτι χωρο να ζουν ελευθερα..πραγμα που ειναι καπως αδυνατον απο πολλους,

αρα πρωτα μετραει η ασφαλεια του πουλιου,αν νιωθει ασφαλεια στη συνεχεια η συμπεριφορα του προς τον ιδιοκτητη του θα ειναι η καλυτερη..και δεν θα το νοιαζει να πεταει θα ειναι το τελευταιο πραγμα που θα το απασχολει..

----------


## paris team cae

Δεν υπαρχει πιο απανθρωπο πραμα απο το να στερουμε την ελευθερια ενος πουλιου κλεινοντας το σε ενα κλουβι η μεσα σε δωματιο και ας εχει και τα φτερα του και τις καταλληλες συνθηκες και ολα! Απο την στιγμη που περνουμε μια τετοια ζωη θελοντας και μην οτι και να του παρεχουμε το εχουμε εγκλοβισμενο και παρακινουμενο. Προτιμω να μοιραζομαι με ασφαλεια τις στιγμες του εξω κοσμο με το πουλι στο χερι ξεροντας οτι δεν θα πεταξει μακρια και θα φυγει η θα κανει κυκλους γυρω απο τον εαυτο μου σε ακτινα ενος μετρου με το harness.
Εγω προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα να ημουν αναπηρος και να κυκλοφορουσα με καροτσακι στον εξω κοσμο παρα να ειχα τα ποδια μου και εκοβα βολτες μεσα σε ενα δωματιο κλεισμενος, η δεμενος με ενα σκοινι.

----------


## mariakappa

εγω ειμαι κατα.τα πουλια πρεπει να μπορουν να πετανε γιατι απο τη φυση τους ειναι ετσι.δεν νομιζω να μας αρεσε να εχουμε ποδια και να μην περπαταμε.εγω εχω 7 πουλια και δεν εχω κοψει ποτε σε κανενα ουτε πουπουλο.εχω ομως ασχοληθει αρκετα μαζι τους και ειναι αρκετα πειθαρχημενα.εαν ποτε θελησω να τα βγαλω εξω, πραγμα που το σκεπτομαι, θα τους αγορασω αυτα τα λουρακια που τα δενεις στο σωμα και δεν μπορουν να πεταξουν μακρυα.

----------


## paulos

Εγώ είμαι υπέρ διότι την πάτησα παρόλο που του τα είχα κόψει ,1 μήνα πριν ,στο χωριο πετούσε πολύ ψηλά παρέα με τα χελιδόνια οπωτε τα πουλιά πετούν κανονικά κ με κομενα.

----------


## Anna

Είμαι υπέρ όταν το κόψιμο γίνεται για την ασφάλεια του πουλιού και μόνο(δηλαδή όταν το βγάζουμε σε εξωτερικό χώρο και υπάρχει κίνδυνος να χαθεί κλπ)Αν όμως το κάνουμε για δική μας ευχαρίστηση έτσι ώστε να μη μας φεύγει την ώρα που το εκπαιδεύουμε για παράδειγμα ,τότε είναι λάθος αφού το πουλί μπορεί να εκπαιδευτεί άνετα με όλα του τα φτεράκια..
Και δεν είμαι της άποψης ότι κόβοντας τα φτερά τους είναι σαν να κόβουμε ένα δικό μας πόδι ή χέρι.Πρώτον δεν πονάει,δεύτερον ξαναβγαίνουν,τρίτον μιλάμε για πουλιά αιχμαλωσίας που ούτως η άλλως έχουν χάσει τη μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση να πετούν ελεύθερα,ή μάλλον για να το πω καλύτερα δεν την γνώρισαν ποτέ.Επομένως δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι τόσο τραγικό.

----------


## vas

υπερ και κατα αναλογα με την περιπτωση γιατι μερικες φορες βοηθαει στην εκπαιδευση,μερικες αλλες γινεται λαθος και το πουλακι υποφερει,επισης με το κοψιμο φτερων ειναι 50-50 αν σου φυγει,απο τη μια ισως το βρεις πιο ευκολα,απο την αλλη αν δε το βρεις μπορει να εχει ασχημο τελος

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπον ανακοινωσεις :

Συνολο ψηφων: 35

Υπερ:8
Κατα:11
50-50:17

Ευχαριστω ολους οσους ψηφισαν!!!

----------


## Sunshine

*Τωρα ειδα το θεμα...

Είμαι κατά!!!! Για τους λογούς που αναφέρθηκαν είδη και πάρα πάνω.

 Έχω ενα Αμαζόνιο και δυο Κοκατιελ. Δεν κόβω φτερά. Το δεύτερο κοκατιελ που μόλις πήρα έχει κομμένα φτερά και το λείπαμε γιατί βλέπει τα άλλα δυο να πετάνε γύρο γύρο και αυτό δεν μπορεί να συμμετάσχει. Προσπαθεί και πέφτει κάτω και δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει γιατί. Είναι μωρό και τώρα μαθαίνει για την ζωή.  Περιμένω πως και πως να αλλάζει φτερά και μέχρι να γίνει αυτό θα ειναι περίπου 7 μηνών σε ηλικία και θα πρέπει τότε να μάθει να πετάξει σωστά σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία με αδύναμη μυς γιατί δεν είχε την ευκαιρία να μάθει καλά όταν ήταν μωρό και δεν ασκιζει τα μυς των φτερών οπότε θα έχουμε και θέμα ατροφία.

 Τα πουλιά μαθαίνουν να πετάνε σαν τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν να περπατάνε και να τρέξουν, και όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο τα παιδιά αγαπάνε να τρέχουν, ναι? Όταν πρώτο έφερα το Αμαζόνιο και αργότερα το whitefaced κοκατιελ σπίτι, πετάγανε πολύ άσκημα - λάθος στροφές, δεν μπόρεσαν να πετάξουν από χαμηλά στα ψιλά... Και οι προσγείωση... αμάν μερικές φορές νόμιζα οτι θα σπάνε κάτι!  Πόσες φορές τράκαραν έπιπλα παράθυρα (ενώ πρόσεχα αρκετά) να γαντζώσουν κάπου σε κουρτίνες για να σταματήσουν!!   Τώρα να δεις, μετα απο άσκηση, πως πετάνε!!! Σαν αεροπλάνο και ελικόπτερο μαζί!  Είναι θαύμα να δεις πως κάνουν και με τι χαρά!!

**Θες να μιλάμε για εγωισμό... ξέρετε τι φοβερό πράγμα να ειναι να εισαι σε ενα μέρος του σπιτιού μακριά απο το πούλι και να ακούσεις τα φτερά του που πετάει γιατί σε ψάχνει?  Και τελικά ξαφνικά προσγειώνεται πάνω στον ώμο σου πολύ απαλά γιατι ξέρει να πετάει καλά?  

Πολύ λένε, κοιτά πόσο ήμερο είναι το πούλι μου….  Η μαγα είναι να μην είναι κομμένα τα φτερά το και να τους κάθονται έτσι!  Τα πούλια μου προτιμούν να είναι επάνω μου (στον ωμό, στο χέρι, το κεφάλι!) αλλά έχουν το δικαίωμα και την δυνατότητα να φύγουν αν δεν γουστάρουν άλλο, και εκτιμώ αυτό.
 Ναι είναι περισσότεροι δουλεία και ευθύνη να έχεις τα πούλια σου με τα όλα τους, αλλά αξίζει το κόπο…*  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω καποιες φορες του τα κοβω αλλα ελαφρα...δηλαδη πεταει αλλα οχι σε τοσο υψος οσο πριν και κουραζετε πιο ευκολα...ετσι θα κανει 2-3 γυρους το δωματιο και θα σταματισει γιατι θα εχει ξεδωσει...
εχω κοψει απο λαθος περισσοτερο φτερα σε πουλακι και τα ειχε παιξει... τους αρεσει φυσικα να πετανε οποτε αν δεν υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος δεν μου αρεσουν τα εντελως κομενα φτερα...

----------

